# Ideal body if you are good looking



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 1, 2020)

175-195 pounds at 6'1-6'3


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 1, 2020)

Dope said:


> View attachment 290572
> 
> View attachment 290573
> 
> ...


Good job posting Pitt


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## SexyMofo (Mar 1, 2020)

If anyone gets to this point, make sure you get clothes that fit or it won’t look like you lift.


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 1, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 290580


Leaked pic of auschwitz survivor, circa 1942 (colorized)


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 1, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 290580


Needs 10 pounds more muscle tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 1, 2020)

Dope said:


> Needs 10 pounds more muscle tbh


Nah man he is good tbh 

Ideal to get highclass women and wouldn’t be considered skinny or big 

If you are trying to attract low class women than get really big but overall the guy I posted looks ideal


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 290584


slayerrr


----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 290584


mirin his FWHR cant lie


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 1, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Nah man he is good tbh
> 
> Ideal to get highclass women and wouldn’t be considered skinny or big
> 
> If you are trying to attract low class women than get really big but overall the guy I posted looks ideal


So the guys I posted were too big? They would barely stand out with clothes. Girls still won't some muscle lol.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 1, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> Leaked pic of auschwitz survivor, circa 1942 (colorized)


Lol shut up lol 

Go jerk off to nasty bodybuilders


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Golden Glass (Mar 1, 2020)

Cope


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 1, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Lol shut up lol
> 
> Go jerk off to nasty bodybuilders


Inject T


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## 6ft4 (Mar 1, 2020)

Zyzz insertions are truely beautiful
He had the perfect size and leanness in that pic at like 185lbs, should've just cruised


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 1, 2020)

Dope said:


> So the guys I posted were too big? They would barely stand out with clothes. Girls still won't some muscle lol.


They are good tbh 

The Greek stature looks good 

However for the first 3 pictures you need roid to achieve such a body like brad pitt

And we know roid = bye to your collagen and hair


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 1, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Lol shut up lol
> 
> Go jerk off to nasty bodybuilders


You clearly have fantasies about being gangbanged by alain delon and timothee chalamet. You want their genetically arrogant, high pedigree, north atlantid sperm inside of you.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 1, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> They are good tbh
> 
> The Greek stature looks good
> 
> ...


This bodies are achievable within 2 years Natty for most


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 1, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> You clearly have fantasies about being gangbanged by alain delon and timothee chalamet. You want their genetically arrogant, high pedigree, north atlantid sperm inside of you.


Didn’t read lol


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 1, 2020)

6ft4 said:


> Zyzz insertions are truely beautiful
> He had the perfect size and leanness in that pic at like 185lbs, should've just cruised
> 
> View attachment 290591


Instead he became a low class ethnic whore fucker
Still a god though


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 1, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


>







I can hear the aspergers in your voice


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 1, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


>


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 1, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> View attachment 290593
> 
> I can hear the aspergers in your voice



Didn’t read cunt


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Mar 1, 2020)

Women love foot ball player body not skinny framelet


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 290584


Giga coper


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 290584


He filmiskes the guide but forgot one little part ”if goodlooking”


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 1, 2020)

Dope said:


>


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 1, 2020)

Dope said:


> View attachment 290572
> 
> View attachment 290573
> 
> ...


Good post, but the part I always wonder is how would say, Troy Brad Pitt look irl? Like sure he's mean, but not showing veins, and also how big are these Hollywood bods? I have seen Chris Hemsworth irl fairly recently, and he wasn't particularly jacked, just very lean and aesthetic, but many gymbros are much bigger


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

*mido the slayer*
classic Romantic faggot that got lost in many NA Tall robust cocks


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 1, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Didn’t read cunt


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> View attachment 290596



An unsucked NA cock


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 1, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


>




*I AM PERFECTLY BILINGUAL AND THINK IN 2 DIFFERENT LANGUAGES. AND CAN TRANSLATE 4 FLUENTLY. I JUST INSULTED YOU IN ALL FOR LANGUAGES. HOW DO YOU COPE SON?*


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 1, 2020)

Dope said:


> *I AM PERFECTLY BILINGUAL AND THINK IN 2 DIFFERENT LANGUAGES. AND CAN TRANSLATE 4 FLUENTLY. I JUST INSULTED YOU IN ALL FOR LANGUAGES. HOW DO YOU COPE SON?*



Ok son


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

@didntreadlol


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 290605
> 
> 
> @didntreadlol


*



*


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 290605
> 
> 
> @didntreadlol


*insert mido the slayer when he sees an unsucked cock gif*


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

@mido the slayer


----------



## Cope (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 1, 2020)

Dope said:


> View attachment 290572
> 
> View attachment 290573
> 
> ...


Greg is 5’10 178


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 1, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> Greg is 5’10 178


What I said is the ideal heoght and weight for these bodies imo. Anything taller should consider something more bulky.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 2, 2020)

Still no gym for your face


----------



## SteveRogers (Mar 2, 2020)

6ft4 said:


> Zyzz insertions are truely beautiful
> He had the perfect size and leanness in that pic at like 185lbs, should've just cruised
> 
> View attachment 290591


I don't get the Zyzz thing, yes he was aesthetic, but he had horrid traps, narrow shoulders and a skinny neck + non V obliques. Don't get me wrong, his physique is better than mine, but in 1-2 years I will far surpass him due to genetics and bone structure. Bradley Martyn, Greg O'Gallagher and Jon Skywalker all mog Zyzz and his disappointment of a brother to oblivion


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 2, 2020)

SexyMofo said:


> If anyone gets to this point, make sure you get clothes that fit or it won’t look like you lift.


who cares?


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Mar 2, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> I don't get the Zyzz thing, yes he was aesthetic, but he had horrid traps, narrow shoulders and a skinny neck + non V obliques. Don't get me wrong, his physique is better than mine, but in 1-2 years I will far surpass him due to genetics and bone structure. Bradley Martyn, Greg O'Gallagher and Jon Skywalker all mog Zyzz and his disappointment of a brother to oblivion







He has one of the most aesthetic bodies in the world, which is independent of certain features. You can have decent size in all muscles but won’t catch his appeal. His shoulder to waist ratio is 1.83, definitely not narrow. His traps could be better but not an element that destroyed his appeal. 
Since his appeal is not related to mass but the bone structure and muscle insertions you can be sure that you will not surpass him if you’ve been lifting for a year or two max
Bradley and Greg have those bulky appereance which is not aesthetic, only names I see close to him are Skywalker and Laid. You can always put more size, you can’t change your insertions


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 2, 2020)

Those guys are too small in clothes and they have shit pec muscles.
Connor murphys body is ideal, american chad


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Those guys are too small in clothes and they have shit pec muscles.
> Connor murphys body is ideal, american chad








These bodies were idealized since classical times. And surveys show that females are scared of hyper masculinity and overly muscular men.
Athletic physique > all


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 2, 2020)

Dope said:


> View attachment 290995
> 
> These bodies were idealized since classical times. And surveys show that females are scared of hyper masculinity and overly muscular men.
> Athletic physique > all


Duh, it was because people didnt have access to roids/gym 2000 years ago. Just like girls didnt have access to breast implants. Ur just a skinny twink.

girls drool over Connor Murphys body. And when you are 220lbs roided you dominate guys around you.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Duh, it was because people didnt have access to roids/gym 2000 years ago. Just like girls didnt have access to breast implants. Ur just a skinny twink.
> 
> girls drool over Connor Murphys body. And when you are 220lbs roided you dominate guys around you.


Social domination is your face and height. And yeah ofc bodies like Connor Murphy are still attracive compared to being skinny, but these physiques will Garner way more female attention.

You're trying to attract females. Not autistic muscleheads.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 2, 2020)

Dope said:


> Social domination is your face and height. And yeah ofc bodies like Connor Murphy are still attracive compared to being skinny, but these physiques will Garner way more female attention.
> 
> You're trying to attract females. Not autistic muscleheads.


Lol if you think a skinny pencil neck twink with noodle arms can ”socially dominate”, people will know subconsciously that they can beat him up 

you’re just coping because you have a twink body. Connor Murphy has demonstrated countless times that a truckload of women are attracted to his body as per his videos.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 2, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Lol if you think a skinny pencil neck twink with noodle arms can ”socially dominate”, people will know subconsciously that they can beat him up
> 
> you’re just coping because you have a twink body. Connor Murphy has demonstrated countless times that a truckload of women are attracted to his body as per his videos.


Did you even read my comment? Fucking autist.
Also polls from females back up what I'm saying. Statistics mog all


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 2, 2020)

Dope said:


> Did you even read my comment? Fucking autist.
> Also polls from females back up what I'm saying. Statistics mog all


You just said social domination is face and height. Can you picture a skinny pencil neck dominate? I would love to see you next to Connor Murphy and watch you get dominated u skinny twink cuck

polls dont matter because most of the women are ugly/old/coping, just like they say they prefer ”nice guys” and ”personality”


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 2, 2020)

Just have the body of a Greek god bro


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Mar 2, 2020)

Dope said:


> View attachment 290995
> 
> These bodies were idealized since classical times. And surveys show that females are scared of hyper masculinity and overly muscular men.
> Athletic physique > all



all that aside, roiding is the only way to get that fucking massive anyways

do you really wanna be the guy that pays thousands of dollars a month for steroids LOL


----------



## Brandon10 (Mar 2, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Still no gym for your face


Exactly


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 291030
> View attachment 291031
> View attachment 291032
> View attachment 291033


1. Faggot
2. Not enough muscle mass and frame is small. I saw a video of him with a t-shirt on and he looked comical


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 2, 2020)

Dope said:


> 1. Faggot
> 2. Not enough muscle mass and frame is small. I saw a video of him with a t-shirt on and he looked comical








ideal body is one with chicos face on it


----------



## SteveRogers (Mar 2, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> He has one of the most aesthetic bodies in the world, which is independent of certain features. You can have decent size in all muscles but won’t catch his appeal. His shoulder to waist ratio is 1.83, definitely not narrow. His traps could be better but not an element that destroyed his appeal.
> Since his appeal is not related to mass but the bone structure and muscle insertions you can be sure that you will not surpass him if you’ve been lifting for a year or two max
> Bradley and Greg have those bulky appereance which is not aesthetic, only names I see close to him are Skywalker and Laid. You can always put more size, you can’t change your insertions


That's what I'm saying... His insertions aren't as good as any of the guys I mentioned... My shoulder to waist ratio is 1.9... He has really shitty obliques... You must be new to lifting and heard the word Zyzz a couple times so you worship him like a god, reminds me of the guys at work who think Conor McGregor is the GOAT... smh


----------



## KingOfRome (Mar 3, 2020)

Dope said:


> This bodies are achievable within 2 years Natty for most


Zyzz was on gear, Brad Pitt was on gear, Greg O'Gallagher has been training for far more than 2 years and is probably on gear, Greek statue was made with a sculptor's gear.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Mar 3, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> That's what I'm saying... His insertions aren't as good as any of the guys I mentioned... My shoulder to waist ratio is 1.9... He has really shitty obliques... You must be new to lifting and heard the word Zyzz a couple times so you worship him like a god, reminds me of the guys at work who think Conor McGregor is the GOAT... smh


You do not get what I’m saying, higher s/w ratio or better obliques, more mass etc. doesn’t make you have a better looking body. His proportions are harmonius, which you’ll never get.
I known about zyzz since 2013, the guys I’ve found similar to his aesthetics in the past 8 years are less than 5
If you actually think Bradley Martyn has a more appealing body than him its obvious that you do not comprehend what aesthetics is about, but I’m sure you can have a better body than zyzz from your point of view in the future, you just won’t be as aesthetic imo


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Mar 3, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 290592


did you take this??? lol


----------



## SteveRogers (Mar 3, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> You do not get what I’m saying, higher s/w ratio or better obliques, more mass etc. doesn’t make you have a better looking body. His proportions are harmonius, which you’ll never get.
> I known about zyzz since 2013, the guys I’ve found similar to his aesthetics in the past 8 years are less than 5
> If you actually think Bradley Martyn has a more appealing body than him its obvious that you do not comprehend what aesthetics is about, but I’m sure you can have a better body than zyzz from your point of view in the future, you just won’t be as aesthetic imo


Agree to disagree then, we find different things appealing.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Usum (Mar 3, 2020)

Confirmed.
I stopped bulking.
Now at 180 for 6'.
Ideally 175 which can be achieved in a few days.


mido the slayer said:


> However for the first 3 pictures you need roid to achieve such a body like brad pitt


Nope.
I can achieve that in few days at 46 (with already existing muscles of course).
Did it before.


Yuyevon said:


> Those guys are too small in clothes and they have shit pec muscles.
> Connor murphys body is ideal, american chad


Having always had huge pecs (and with a very good definition), Pecs are also very underrated.
Plus it gives you kind of Tarzan thickness which women are just crazy about.


----------

